# faux rock walls



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a display at the beginning of my haunt called the Paige Cage....named after my oldest granddaughter. I wanted it to look like a dungeon of sorts.
The original rock wall was just sort of drawn on.


















This year I decided to make rock walls out of foam. So I tore out the old walls and added the new walls...










The large skull in the back is where the fog will come out.

The "kids" back in their cage...which is where some kids belong....


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I like it! Very realistic and compliments the work you've done on the kids. :smilekin:


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

good job
Like it alot!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that! very scary scene!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

the original was nice, the upgrade, super


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Much more striking visually now.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks great, really like the depth you got from using the foam!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work. It looks like actual stone walls now.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Nice upgrade! It looked good before but this really pops. I love cage scenes and have used one for the past few years somewhere in our haunt, but I love the stone wall look.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Love the facelift!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Nice upgrade!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice upgrade indeed.


----------

